# Managing Fibro and CFS or ME over the Holidays



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I know I'm a bit late putting this together - please forgive me!But it's about time to remind ourselves how to try to stay as healthy as possible over the holidays. These articles aren't brand new information, but they're a great review and reminder! Hopefully, something here with be helpful to you personally.Top Ten Gift Basket Ideas For The Chronically Ill"I'm dreaming of a pain-free Christmas"Fibromyalgia: Coping with the HolidaysFibromyalgia: Planning a Stress-Free HolidayPacing OurselvesSeasonal and Holiday Allergy TipsGeneral Hints And Tips For Managing MESome general tips and ideas for the disabled during the holidays:- Whenever possible, have gifts that you order sent directly to the recipients. Many stores, catalogs and websites offer free gift wrapping, and will inlcude a note with your gift. - Start writing and addressing your cards early! If holding a pen or writing is hard for you, start writing and addressing your cards early in the year. You can start as early as January! Do one card a week, and you'll finish without wearing your arm out.- When possible, invite friends over for dessert and coffee or tea. Serving dessert and coffee is a lot less work for your body than fixing an entire meal, and still offers a great way to catch up with loved ones.- Simplify! Many people really enjoy covering their homes in lights and special decorations. If that is too physical for your body, invest in a beautiful wreath you can hang on your door, a decorative flag you can hang by your door, or something similar. You can still feel festive without wearing yourself out.- Buy a pre-lighted tree. Very similar to the previous tip, and the benefits to the disabled are obvious.- Want to do some holiday baking? Try buying a package of cookie dough at the grocery. Many are cut into squares you simply break apart and bake. They're delicious, and much easier on your arms!Please feel free to add and share your holiday tips and ideas for saving energy!


----------

